# Dentist looking for job in Abu Dhabi



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi all
I´m a dentist moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of November. I am Colombian/ Venezuelan. Does anyone know of jobs available? How hard is it for dentist to practice?
I appreciate any advice.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

My advice would be for YOU to look for the job that you want. Presumably there are specialist dental publication? Or you could try search for dental practices.

This forum is here to provide advice to people, not to find jobs for those who can't be bothered to look for themselves. (And that applies to many threads.)


-


----------

